# Elmhurst Question Time/Okehurst Nightlife



## LadyRascasse (31 July 2011)

Hi, 

My friend used to own the above horse and would love to know how she is doing. She is a TB X ID dark bay/black 6yr old mare. she has a black blaze that looks like a number seven. she has 3 white socks (hinds and near fore). her stable name used to be Lacey and i believe it was changed to poppy but tbh it could be anything!

If you know her or of her please let me know


----------



## cally6008 (1 August 2011)

European viewing trials showjumping results, 29 April-3 May
14 May, 2010
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/results/405/298011.html
KBIS British nov.&#8212; 1, Chatte Van Welthof (E Warshaw); 2, Little Miss Valentine (L Thompson); 3, Okehurst Nightlife (J Cooper).

not currently registered but does have winnings so try asking bsja if they can pass message to J Cooper for you, Tel: 02476 698800


 ELMHURST QUESTION TIME was bsja reg, no winnings, not currently registered, passport is with Irish Draught Horse Society (GB), Tel: 0845 2300399


----------



## LadyRascasse (1 August 2011)

J Cooper has sold her, thats were we lost contact with her. but thank you anyway


----------



## cally6008 (1 August 2011)

ack well, you never said that ..

Right, who did J Cooper sell the horse to ? Does she still have contact details for them ?


----------



## LadyRascasse (8 January 2012)

No she doesn't have any contact details, Here are a of pic of her, she is no longer registered BSJA under either name or BD/BE so either her name has been changed again or she is no longer doing affilated stuff


----------



## LadyRascasse (8 August 2012)

Bump, Still looking she is by Beeston Lord Henry out of Penny Jane


----------



## LadyRascasse (4 November 2012)

Still looking, found a headshot of her markings


----------



## irishdraft (4 November 2012)

Am unable to help you with your search but noticed the Elmshurst prefix and the question mark blaze I have a 5 year old with exactly the same blaze who is also by Lord beeston henry, sorry no help to you i know .


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 November 2012)

According to the ID data base, her passport (SHR/6456, DOB 07/05/2005) is registered with Mrs R Chadwick of Elmhurst Farm, Berkshire, who was her breeder.  Whether this means she was sold back to the Chadwicks at some stage or whether her passport was never transfered when she was sold but anyway I would start with them.  You can find their details on the ID website - check out the stallion listings, as they still stand Beeston Lord Henry.

I have an Elmhurst gelding by BLH and although mine is a RID rather than a X bred, facially they look quite similar.

Good luck in tracing her.


----------



## LadyRascasse (6 November 2012)

Thank you I shall email them, though I believe she was sold with the Okehurst passport. I have a lead that she may be in Wiltshire/Stonehenge way.


----------



## LadyRascasse (7 November 2012)

We rung Mrs Chadwick today and they haven't had her since she was a foal, back to the drawing board


----------



## LadyRascasse (21 July 2013)

Bump, still looking


----------



## Milly-Molly-Maisie (28 December 2016)

Have pmd you


----------

